# Susan Parker Receives Lawrence Medal For 60 Years with Type 1 diabetes



## Northerner (May 2, 2012)

An very special presentation took place at the Riverside in Towcester when Susan Parker who has been an insulin dependent diabetic for 60 years was presented with the Lawrence Medal by Dr Charles Fox and Dr Anne Kilvert.

The RD Lawrence medal is named after Dr Lawrence, one of the first people in the UK to receive insulin when he was diagnosed in the 1920s and a founding member of the British Diabetic Association, now Diabetes UK.

http://www.aboutmyarea.co.uk/East-L...-With-Insulin-Dependent-Diabetes-In-Towcester


----------

